# caregivers for 93 yr old



## dolphin13 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi,
I'm looking for a good situation for my 93 yr dad. For what he is paying ($3000) here (Seattle) at an assisted living place, I think he would be happier with some well-paid, English-speaking caregivers in Mexico. I would move with him to be able to monitor his well-being. Near Puerto Vallarta or Baja would be convenient because they are fairly close and I would enjoy either place because of the sun and sea. 

It would be nice if I could find a place with other seniors for him to say hi to or chat with but he does have some dementia so he talks slow. I picture one live-in caregiver and maybe others too that can substitute. A family might be good. Maybe my dad could be an English teacher-helper for the kids or something. Seniors need to feel needed. A quiet home, condo, duplex in a safe area with nice views might work. Any ideas on how feasible this might be? Or how I might go about looking into this when I visit or before I visit? Especially how to find caregivers? I don't speak Spanish--yet! Thanks for any insights!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It may be pretty hard to find what you are looking for. In Mexican culture, families take care of their own aging members. So, there really are no "senior homes" like in the US - the concept is very foreign to them. Likewise, the culture has not engendered a system of live-in caretakers like you can find in the US.

That doesn't mean that it can't be done. It indeed may be possible to find someone willing to take on that role of caregiver but I see two issues:
One, the language problem. Most people willing to work as a caregiver probably won't speak much English.
Two, the labor laws are different here. You would have major obligations as a full-time employer and you would need to research this topic before you get yourself into that situation.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I like Circle 110s response. The language barrier will be difficult to overcome. You might encounter someone who'd lived in the USA and who has some training and speaks good English who would do the job, but finding such a person, or persons will take a lot of legwork and luck. There are one or two possibilities in the lakeside communities at Lake Chapala, but I don't have specifics on them. While, generally, Mexicans (and Americans) take care of their own, in Mexico many ill seniors, and children, are turned-out to fend for themselves and you can see them living on the streets in major cities such as Mexico City. It's bit of a Hollywood story that Mexicans all take care of their own. They don't. Not much different than what we see in the USA, etc.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Longford, I appreciate that you agree with my response in general (and I agree with yours) but your last two sentences don't concur with my experiences at all. My friends and cohorts here in Mexico are nearly all Mexicans and many of them have aging parents or grandparents living in their homes and being cared for by the family.

In contrast, I can only think of one family amongst my friends and cohorts in the US that cares for an infirm aging parent/grandparent in the home. The rest who are in that situation have their parents/grandparents in some kind of assisted living situation. That isn't a criticism; it's just that US culture looks at it differently. Having grandma in a really nice rest home where she is with people all day may make her happiest - or not - but in any case, it is an accepted way to handle things.

Perhaps I should have said in my original post that Mexicans tend to care for their elderly in a different way. Not necessarily better, just different.

I agree that all those elderly people living on the streets must have been cast out in one way or another but I'd be willing to bet that in a large number of cases their children are into drugs or are alcoholics or have some psychological condition that makes them unable or unfit to be caretakers... but, of course, I can't verify that.


----------



## dolphin13 (Dec 25, 2012)

*93 year old*

Thanks so much for your opinions!! It confirms what I suspected about the challenge of finding people that could be caregivers and still speak English. Therefore maybe I would have a better chance near a city like Puerto Vallarta than in a countryside like Baha (La Paz). I'm hoping that with $2000 a month, I could entice some interest and, as long as they could speak English, they could get to like caregiving as a well-paying part time job. Good point about the labor laws too. I've heard of problems in that area. So, I'll probably make a trip to Mexico next month to see what I can come up with but, I guess word of mouth/networking is how to approach it? I can envision a "maid" that has a buddy that can visit daily (for pay) that speaks English. 

As for cultural differences, I do feel safer with someone from Mexico as opposed to my own country because it seems like a greater percentage of families here suffer from broken marriages, abuse, drugs, lack of work ethic (spoiled), etc. I think most people from both cultures try their best to look after their family. BTW I've read about assisted living places for foreigners in Mexico but none on the beach (my thing).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford states a generalization that. "..... in Mexico many ill seniors, and children, are turned-out to fend for themselves and you can see them living on the streets in major cities such as Mexico City."

My response is also a generalization: I feel many do have a family and friends somewhere that would or could possibly help these unfortunates you speak of but in some cases the village priest has the "power" to throw them out of the village. I met a 15 year old girl at a bus station begging me for money to get to TJ and she told me this happened to her when she was discovered to be pregnant. So maybe you think you know the culture well but many know it much better. Divorced woman sometimes got booted also. These things HAPPEN LESS SINCE YOU LIVED HERE IN THE MID 90s.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a large nursing/ senior home in San Miguel de Allende and some in home facilities around Lake Chapala...I will be in SMA in a couple days, I will try and get the name and address for you...good luck


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Very feasible ONLY if you learn Spanish First.*

Hi 

Sir, I think it's definitely time for you to fly to San Diego and rent a car (with Mexican Ins.) which is easy to do right at the San Diego Airport and drive south into Baja 50 miles to Baja Mar Country Club (on toll road), which is 10 miles north of Ensenada on a private peninsula with a Golf Club/Course with 27 holes. Maybe more by now?

But, to pull off what we did, you definitely will have to Speak Spanish - no ifs and or butts!

My wife and I did just what you are suggesting in 1989. My mother-in-law wasn't being treated too well by the daughter-in-law and my mom like your dad was hemorrhaging financially in a rest home in Orange County, CA. We were living an idealistic life on the beach in West Palm Beach at the time when my wife came to the conclusion;

"..We're moving to San Diego and renting a furnished house and I'll train two care givers to take care of the mom's". It was really a demand rather than a conclusion. Since my mother-in-law had been a near saint to me all our married life, and since I'd been on the road a lot during my adult life I wanted to spend the time when home with my mom and let her go out in style - how could I refuse?

Well after researching homes for rent in San Diego area furnished (we already had the condo in WPB and a home in Tepic, Nayarit, Mexico full of furniture) we would have to pay $3500.00 USD just for rent what we needed. There were only 6 furnished homes in the whole area the time we were looking. No financial solution there.

So, we decided to rent in Rosarito Beach and look further. While there we found a wonderful "Villa" in Baja Mar Country Club about 10 miles north of Ensenada. It was 2 stories with a full on commercial kitchen with two refrigerators and a coupala front room upstairs with 270 degree views of the ocean and mountains. The wife of the owner had been a food editor and food cook book author too. I was in heaven, with a full on library in the 3rd bedroom next to the kitchen with several hundred cooking books. We had over 30 miles of coastline views in each direction from Todos Santos Island all the way north past Rosarito Beach to the USA border. We watched in February the little 35 ft. Grey Wale Calf's jumping off shore almost clearing the water only about 150 ft. from shore. It was one of their resting places en route back to Alaska from Guerrero *****, Baja Sur. It was fun also to watch all the cruise ships to/from Ensenada cruise by too.

We stayed there until my mom died in the Ensenada Hospital run by nuns, and the mother-in-law missed the grand kids in Tepic too much and wanted to return there. When home from my Commercial Technical Teaching assignments I'd volunteer to Marshall at the country Club 4 hours per week and golfed for free all the rest of the time. It even had a "Algonquin" roadway around the whole complex with 2 miles worth, of some of the most spectacular scenery on the Pacific Coast outside of Big Sur for me to ride my bike to get exercise.

My wife an Occupational Therapist (Mexican National) trained two maids to be the care givers for the mom's for two shifts a day. We took the more ambulatory mother-in-law for walks amongst the beautiful walking trails (paved) between great areas on wonderfully different colored daisies and ice plants.

You drive down there and tell them at the front gate that you're going to the Golf Club Restaurant and they'll let you in. Then you should drive along the cliff over looking part of the Golf Course and Sea and stop asking anyone you see, what's for rent. If you see someone in the house, stop and knock on their door and ask them the questions outlined herein. They're a friendly bunch. Look for rentals, and at the same time if any of them remember the nice couple she Mexican, He a ****** and a English Bull Dog that had the two elder ladies being cared for in the "Miller House"? If you do you might also be able to find the original care givers (some of the probably still working as maids for some of the owners?). One was named "Silvia".

So, we lived in the "Miller House" (incredible place) and all costs, care givers, food, utilities, Doctor in house visit about every two weeks, etc. etc. only cost us around $3000.00 per month. Now maybe with inflation about $3500.00+ per month - maybe if you're a good negotiator? Remember NEVER pay asking price for Rentals or to purchase a home in Mexico - they're expecting your acceptable counter offer to be most likely 20% lower at least. With all the Cartel violence in the past couple of years , you can rent cheap in Baja, as many Gringos no longer come south. Another feature is that you're within a hours drive to take your Dad up to US Doctors or hospitals in San Diego on his Medicare of VA Benefits.

There's a nice young English speaking Doctor that went to part of his schooling in San Diego who has his office in Ensenada that specializes in Geriatrics and makes house calls to Baja Mar Country Club. He would even drag up a portable X-Ray machine up the stairs to take X-Rays, take the blood samples, urine samples and take them to the lab in Ensenada and bring the results back in a few days later. Just ask the locals for his name and phone number.

Could you handle that life, while taking care of your Dad? Oh, and every little neighborhood has it's own swimming pool enclosed within a brick fence (to keep the cool pacific winds out). You will know when the locals have accepted you if they include you in your turn to go get the San Diego and LA Times papers on Sunday and distribute them around to the permanent residents. 

Are you a Golfer? My God, you will love this place. They call it "Pebble Beach South", with 3 holes on the back 9 that you have to drive over the Ocean to get to the greens. If you don't Golf you can get up early before the Golfers get out and ask the Golf Pro for permission to jog the Golf Carts before the Golfers tee off. Just you and the greens keepers.

I'm a surfer. About a mile north next to the newer little inlet/marina is a bar called the "Office". I would drive up there park in front of the "Office", go surfing (pretty good little beach break right out from there), and come back put my board in the van, go in and have a Beer in my surf trunks flip flops and sometimes still in my wet suit. It was like $2.00 for the first bear then $.50 after that. Only locals here and the dogs walk in and out. Could be a perfect end to a good mornings surf?

There are by now probably 200-300 Villas, Condos in Baja Mar Country Club by now with maybe only 150 permanent residents there every week all year long. I've lived in some absolutely gorgeous incredible places in my life (like a Millionaire and I'm not), and this ranks up in the top two places. Surely you won't get the "Miller House", but there are incredibly nice Villas there for rent and Condos too.

Sorry, to be so long winded here in this post. Just the memories of living there get's by blood up (in a good way). What a great entrance to getting your feet wet on living in Mexico.

This wonderful life is not ideal for everyone. After a while your wife will miss a Mall, and the nearest big SuperMercado is 10 miles south in Ensenada. And, PG&E built in the last 5 years or so a Liquified Natural Gas Import Plant just south of the property.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Labor Laws no Problema*

You just have to conform to the local labor laws. You have to pay them double time if they work on a "Mexican Holiday", or let them have the day off.

If you employ them over a 12 month span. You will have to pay them 3 months of severance pay if you they leave on their own free will or you fire them -either way. 

If it's for over a year and not short term labor contracts you will have to put away around 30% of their hourly pay for INFONOVIT and IMSS Medical Insurance and pay this monthly to the Govt. Hacienda Office.

Can get around this by writing up very short 3 month labor contract with them and having them sign it each time.


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

When are you looking to have your father move to Mexico? 

I'm aiming to start up a home care company in Puerto Vallarta within this next year for ex-patriates as a primary focus. I've been an RN (BSN) for around 5 years, primary experience in critical and cardiac intensive care, though have a passion for home health and hospice care. I'm in the process now of investigating everything I'll need to set up such an endeavor. If this is something more immediate you're wanting to do, and you're looking at PV, I can direct you to someone that might be able to help get something set up sooner. Feel free to message me if you want any further information!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A number of nursing homes in the Chapala area including one not listed that my friends run but I can't find their web site

Assisted Living and Nursing Homes in the Lake Chapala area - Focus on Mexico

Might find them on the beach but fewer


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Maybe a cheaper, (than Seattle), but a 5 Star solution for you?*

You might also contact, Carlsbad by the Sea, in Carlsbad, CA.

I saw an advertisement that they were building a sister facility in Pto. Vallarta?

They are a 5 Star Establishment in Carlsbad, just absolutely top of the line - but very expensive.
My wife worked there off and on for over 3 years as an Occupational Therapist and knows the
place inside and out. She said it was some of the best times for the patients in their lives with
the service and care and it was a delight to work there too.

That's if P.V. is of interest to you.


----------



## Jager2Meister (May 23, 2009)

If you are interested, I know of a Mexican gentleman (58) who might be interested in caring for your father in PV. He speaks fluent English, is trustworthy and has done some care-giving before for elderly, including his own grandfather for an extended period. I've met him several times while in Mexico (Cancun) and he's flexible enough that he might be willing to live in PV or the area to care for your father. I would need more specifics though and would probably be better if we communicate via phone if you would like to explore this option. I have worked in the home health care field in Minnesota for over 25 years. I agree with your thought process about Mexico being cheaper but there are always issues to overcome, some valid ones that were mentioned in other posts. Anyway, would need more information so let me know what you think.


----------



## dolphin13 (Dec 25, 2012)

*93 yr old care*

Wow! Thanks SO much for all the good, detailed information! I definitely want to check out both PV and Ensenada (I actually had read your old post and thought, "I wonder how that went?" -with your mothers. I feel like moving today! I'll have to check out the NG plant though. I'm very health conscious. Surfing, swimming, biking sound great!! 
I always wonder about other people in my situation and think that Gnovi's idea of setting up these places would be good! This is my first time on a blog so, as soon as I figure out how to message, I'd like to ask you for that contact info in PV. While my Spanish is dismal, I may be able to hire a bilingual local (& cheat). Meanwhile I'm learning!!!! 
So good to get a handle on the legal part. Great info!!!
I can't thank you guys enough! 
First stop, Ensenada--sounds so perfect!! I'm so encouraged!! 

If, for some reason, Ensenada doesn't work out, I'll be eager to contact others such as the 58 year old gentleman. My dad is easy care right now but will require increasing care. He's mostly independent but needs to have social engagement, water/hydration monitoring, & help with occasional incontinence. My email is jsdragonathotmail  
Good to know about Carlsbad, need something more immediate and without entrance fee, though...


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

*dolphin13*, I think you'll be able to send messages as soon as you get to 5 posts. I'm not sure if it's kosher to post email addresses on here otherwise I would.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

dolphin13 said:


> hi,
> I'm looking for a good situation for my 93 yr dad. For what he is paying ($3000) here (Seattle) at an assisted living place, I think he would be happier with some well-paid, English-speaking caregivers in Mexico.


There´s a ******-specific group in Rosarito Beach that runs the gamut from independent to assisted to total care. I´m pretty sure they charge a lot less than $3K per month. There´s also a bicultural retirement center near Playas in Tijuana that charges even less.

From what I´ve seen, a bicultural approach keeps the brain cells alive longer.


----------



## dolphin13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try to find them in Rosarito. 

Can't believe the weather there now--colder than Seattle at night?! oh well, as long as the sun is shining...


----------



## biffmasterson (Dec 27, 2012)

GNOVI My wife is also a nurse and we talked about doing the same thing. One of our friend runs a medical staffing business in US and would help. We are in the pv area jan 5th through feb 23 are you in mexico. We have been coming to pv area for 20 years and are looking to move


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

dolphin13 said:


> Thanks, I'll try to find them in Rosarito.


Pa'servirte: SERENA - The Serena Senior Care System

Serena was conceived to serve the GiTs (gringos in Tijuana), so everything they do is gringocentric. Its business model is absolutely brilliant ... in fact, one of its principals is the current president of DEITAC ... so expect to pay top dollar for top-dollar service. (So refreshing in these days of paying top dollar for substandard service.)

_Note to *gnovi*: Serena might be interested in a strategic partnership with you. That's not an offer, it's just my read on the place. PM me if you want to follow up on the idea.
_
One of Serena's advantages is that it's in the middle of La Gringada -- thousands upon thousands of ****** retirees all huddled around Rosarito Beach. When you go there, try to scrape acquaintance with Susanne Stehr, who is the owner of Susanna's California Cuisine Restaurant and something of a social conscience for the local GiTs.

The place near Playas is Elderly Care Home El Mirador , which is up on the hill overlooking the ocean -- nice view but not as much social interaction as you get in Rosarito. This place started out in Spanish for the abuelitas of southern California but it has since shifted to about 50/50 because a lot of abuelitas are more comfortable in English these days. Chale!

I don't know what either of those places charge because you don't get that information until you're ready to sign on the dotted line. But I did interview another assisted-living facility just east of the 5y10 and they charge US$800 a month plus meds. It's not a luxurious place but it is decent. It's owned by a couple of doctors who practice in the IMSS across the street. And its environment is about 70/30 Spanish/English. Just to give you a point of departure.



> Can't believe the weather there now--colder than Seattle at night?! oh well, as long as the sun is shining...


We have a saying around here, "If you don't like the weather, just wait fifteen minutes." The native Kumeyaay identify six seasons, but I say there are only two ("hot" and "cold") with interstices during which the hot and the cold fight on a daily basis.


----------



## gnovi (Dec 26, 2012)

biffmasterson said:


> GNOVI My wife is also a nurse and we talked about doing the same thing. One of our friend runs a medical staffing business in US and would help. We are in the pv area jan 5th through feb 23 are you in mexico. We have been coming to pv area for 20 years and are looking to move


*biffmasterson*, that's great! It's hard not to fall in love with PV! Unfortunately I won't be in Mexico then, I just got back a few weeks ago but I'm looking at being back in PV in April for about 2 weeks, probably back again in August, and then the plan is to move by October. You should PM me once you get to 5 posts and we can talk about that further and what my vision is for my plans. 

*arturo_b*, sending you a PM.


----------



## dolphin13 (Dec 25, 2012)

QUOTE

Serena was conceived to serve the GiTs (gringos in Tijuana), so everything they do is gringocentric.


Thanks for the information, good to know! Ready-made care givers and an assisted living home in Rosarito!


----------

